# bourdain book



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

If you have cooked for over 20 years, and busted your +++ every day and night .....you will understand and at least relieze its all about &^%$&(&( and then some


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I'm not sure I understand what your'e saying. If I've worked that long (and I almost have) should I realize that the book is .,&&^%## , or should I realize that my chosen carreer is? Personally, I find neither to be the case. Perhaps you could clarify your meaning for me.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Greg,
As I looked at what I said, I can clearly see your point. What I meant is After working all these years, weekends, days,holidays nights and long hours.I found the book a breath of fresh air and pretty much on the money.Also I have more respect for people in our trade then anybody. So I meant no disrespect to you or career.I guess I should post before that third glass of wine!I hope that helps you with what I meant. Chow, Brad


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

In that case, I agree wholeheartedly! One small problem, though. As I'm sitting here eating a take-out hot roast beef sand, I have to read about diver scallops w/ossetra caviar! You're unintentionally a cruel, cruel man!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry about the scallops, But there were good.Did you test out the chat room for the live chat? I did It today , pretty cool stuff.Anyway, have a good one


----------

